# New Finding Nemo?



## MatthewRonkie (Jun 15, 2012)

So its official. The sequel to the movie that brought tons of new people into the hobby. How do you all feel about it? I personally love the idea.. except i fear that people may want to buy blue tangs and put them in un reasonable tank sizes..


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Yay! But oh no. haha

Yeah, overbreeding and overselling is a common issue with any big animal related film... Remember when the live-action 101 Dalmations movie came out? It was a disaster for the dalmation breed of dog.

I foresee a sudden increase in anemone related injuries among children.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahhhh.... It's gonna be a good year for the aquarium stand business....


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

50seven said:


> Ahhhh.... It's gonna be a good year for the aquarium stand business....


LOL, no more house reno's for you!

I worked at PJ petcentre.... OMG... So many people working there saw their comission cheques... Me and one other were trying to stop the nano tank w/fish purchases....

Its great when you see the person you know is going to listen, and buy the right stuff (I know... Working at PJ's, and saying "the right stuff"). I also had cards with forum info on it. I handed them out


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope it's going to actually be a sequel. I heard that they were releasing a 3D version of it. Just like the "new" Jurassic Park, it's not new at all... It's digitally remastered and 3D.... I have it on DVD, why the hell would I waste an extra $20 to see it again.


----------



## MatthewRonkie (Jun 15, 2012)

no its a sequel. finding dory. they already remade finding nemo in 3d so now its going to be a sequel


----------

